# Erhöhung Java Heap Space in Netbeans 6.5 - funktioniert nicht oder bringt nichts?



## kaisemar (9. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mit einer grossen Menge Datensätzen (in Form von Vektoren), so dass ich während des Programmablaufs den Fehler bekomme:

```
java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space
```

Ich muss mich hoechstwahrscheinlich sowieso drum kuemmern, dass ich das Problem aufteile. Dennoch habe ich mich zunaechst daran versucht, den Heap Space zu erweitern. 

Da ich mit Netbeans 6.5 arbeite, habe ich das zunaechst in der netbeans/etc/netbeans.conf - Datei getan. Diese sieht daher wie folgt aus:

```
# Options used by NetBeans launcher by default, can be overridden by explicit
# command line switches:
netbeans_default_options="-J-client -J-Xverify:none -J-Xss2m -J-Xms128m
-J-XX:PermSize=128m -J-XX:MaxPermSize=800m -J-Xmx256m 
-J-Dapple.laf.useScreenMenuBar=true -J-Dsun.java2d.noddraw=true 
-J-XX:+UseConcMarkSweepGC -J-XX:+CMSClassUnloadingEnabled 
-J-XX:+CMSPermGenSweepingEnabled "
```

Da dies keine Aenderung brachte (die Fehlermeldung erscheint immer noch nach der gleichen Anzahl von Datensätzen) habe ich hier im Forum erfahren, dass ich die Parameter direkt in den Run configurations ändern muss. 

Daher habe ich in beim betreffenden Projekt unter Properties - Run configuration in der Zeile Arguments die gleichen Einträge wie oben (zwischen den Anführungszeichen) vorgenommen. Leider keinerlei Veraenderung.

Kann es sein, dass...
1) ... die von mir vorgenommenen Aenderungen nichts bewirken, dass heisst, dass sie beim Programmablauf nicht gueltig sind? Falls ja, kann ich das auf eine einfache Art und Weise herausfinden?
2) ... das mein Speicher einfach voll ist und gar nicht mehr erhoeht werden kann?

Vielen Dank, Marcus


----------



## maki (9. Mrz 2009)

MaxPermSize von 800MiB ist definitiv zuviel, bringt auch nix wenn der Heap bei 256 MiB endet.

versuche es mal mit 

-Xms512m -Xmx768m -XX:MaxPermSize=256m

Ansonsten sieh dir doch mal https://visualvm.dev.java.net an, damit hast du einblick in die aktuelle Speicherbelegung.


----------

